# Red Jewel



## metalman666 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

I have 4 of those and the pet store said they are turquois jewels.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks like my red jewel.

Heres a pic of him/her


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The firsh fish does indeed look like sp. turqoiuse.

The second one is deffinately a red jewel.


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

They are a beautiful looking fish.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Fiesty buggers though. Had mine for little than a month and now rules the tank.


----------

